# 4-pole plug wiring query



## Good Times

I'm hoping someone can confirm this extremely technical diagram I've drafted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to make an adaptor cable to use a computer headset/mic on my iphone. My 3.5mm females are mono here. So my uncertainty is:

 1. Is the ground shared with the mic and headphones as drawn?
 2. Do I even need to bridge the terminals on the female, or doesn't it matter? Both connect to the left signal.....

 Many thanks.


----------



## Good Times

Had no response so just went for it. FYI, seems like it all works fine, however in hindsight I'm going to need the stereo 3.5mm jack for the headphones. Obviously I'll only get one driver going with the mono jack, urgh!


----------



## gore.rubicon

Ooh, where did you find this TRRS plug?


----------



## Good Times

It's a Jaycar special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - like $3.95. Amazing that such a sweet looking plug internally, has such a lame barrel hey. Here's its new home


----------

